# Bunnysarefat's Lawn Saga



## Bunnysarefat

I have mergered multiple years into one thread here, starting in 2017.

I'm a new homeowner and have been itching to go all-in with lawn care. Been in this house for almost a year now, front yard is St. Augustine and is heavily shaded. Back yard is where I'm planning the real show to be. After way too much research, I feel that tiftuf is probably the best choice for me and I was hoping to bounce some ideas off of y'all who have lots of experience.

I have done hours and hours of research, and have many questions about some of the finer points, but here is where I'm at currently, and what I'm trying to decide between for my next move.

- 6-7k lawn, full sun with trees around the fringes of the yard (id estimate 80% of the yard gets 85+% sun time, 15% of yard is 65-70% sun, 5% gets a neglibile amount, but these are the back corners.)

Killed everything off last year around September in anticipation of this work. Previously the lawn was a mix of common Bermuda, st Augustine, and another Bermuda-like grass. Hit is twice hard with glyp. Of course much of the Bermuda is trying to creep back.

The slope of my yard is a big consideration. It's a little over 100 feet from back to front with about a 4 foot drop, there is also a natural left-right slope. To completely flatten it or terrace would have been a tremendous cost for me, because the drainage issues that would cause would have needed another immense cost. I had some leveling done last week by a real pro in a Kubota, bobcat-like thing. I realize a box blade or other tools would have been better, I was told by one person that they wouldn't be able to maneuver their tractor in my backyard (76 ft wide.) don't know if that's true but this guy on the Kubota did a great job for what he was working with. It's much improved, but I would like to fine tune it before putting in the sod. I want it to be smooth but still stay with a similar drainage pattern. A

I am doing my own irrigation system, my design is tested and works, but I am limited to 8 heads because I felt any more than 8 was increasing the cost significantly and could have been less reliable. I have almost all the parts for the system and am looking at doing this step next. (I have diagrams of my design I will try and post)

I had a soil test done (will post data.) My soils is pretty much straight clay with nothing else. What are some ways I can get my lawns substrate ready? Right now, I am leaning towards core areation followed by topdresskng with an 80/20 mix of sand to topsoil. I've seen conflicting opinions on whether or not this is good. What do you think?


----------



## Spammage

Welcome!

I'm glad you are here because I've been waiting for someone to go all in with Tiftuf. I wish it had been available two years earlier because I would have used it in my back yard.

There is a wealth of knowledge here to help you along, but it sounds like you have done a lot of research already. I would like to level my yard better also, but I'm not sure if we should use sand here. There are a lot of "experts" online that say you will be making concrete.

ps - if you have any Tiftuf left over let me know and I will help you "dispose" of it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I'm also looking for advice on soil amendments to correct some of my deficiencies in the soil test, which specific chemical formulas would be best and more importantly which I should apply pre-sod and which I should apply post-sod.

Keeping in mind the slope in certain areas is significant, don't want things to wash away. I'm currently reading up on possibly using expanded shale to fill the holes from a core aeration.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Spammage said:


> ps - if you have any Tiftuf left over let me know and I will help you "dispose" of it.


Haha, I've already got friends who are hovering like vultures over this project and the possible leftovers.


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> I'm a new homeowner and have been itching to go all-in with lawn care...


Welcome - you're definitely in the right place! :thumbup:

For final smoothing of your lawn, several of us have had good luck with a drag mat similar to this:








They are available in various sizes - just search "drag mat" on Amazon. I would lean toward toward a larger one if you have something to pull it with, or a smaller one if you will be pulling it by hand.

I would get the irrigation done first, as you will likely have some settling to deal with.

Again, welcome to The Lawn Forum - we're glad you're here!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Thanks, Ware. Just ordered that one. I was looking at the other brand drag mat before you suggested that one, they have a 3x3 and 3x5 and I couldn't decide which would be best. Upon closer inspection it looks like the other brand is a heavier mat and is better suited for baseball infield dirt while the one you suggested is lighter and probably better for what I'm going to be using it for.


----------



## tigertailbell

I would like to hear more about your irrigation plans. What heads do you plan on using ? I assume 5000 series or similar? You plan on having 2 zones?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

tigertailbell said:


> I would like to hear more about your irrigation plans. What heads do you plan on using ? I assume 5000 series or similar? You plan on having 2 zones?


So my irrigation system is something I came up with after a good amount of research, but mostly just hours and hours of thinking about how I could make this work. I got some ideas from people online here and there, but I never thought any of the ones I saw were any good.

So here's what I was working with to start, I had a standard garden hose hookup in the backyard coming off a 1/2 inch pipe literally free floating sticking out of the ground in the backyard. There is an isolation valve to this line in the front yard's single garden hose hookup.

I started by stripping off whatever connections were installed on the half inch line in the backyard, anchored it to the house and extended it, taking a 90 degree path along the house where it transitions from a 1/2 inch to a 3/4 inch. I put a garden hose hookup, followed by a backflow preventor, followed by two additional garden hose hookup's about 14 inches apart.

For the connections on the 1/2 inch line and the transition to 3/4, I used the SharkBite push-to-connect fittings I got from Home Depot. I know these work well because my first attempt (fail) at a more simple design used one of these fittings and it didn't leak despite not being anchored to the wall.

Because this entire system does bottleneck down at that 1/2 inch pipe, I figured I could probably only run one head at a time. My tests on this theory, although not perfect tests they were not promising at all that I could run two at once.

I had purchased an orbit valve timer from one of the box stores. I was real skeptical but it had like a 5 or 7 year warranty so I figured I'd try it out. To my surprise, it worked perfectly. A slight loss in pressure but as long as you use thread tape the connections are solid. However, that timer was limited in that I couldn't use all 4 valves independently, only 3. So I purchased two Melnor timers from Amazon which have 4 valves each that can run independently.

Yes, I am using the Rainbird 5000 series for 7 of the 8 heads (this one with the different nozzles for all of them https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FLRT7ZQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1493947706&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=rainbird+5000&dpPl=1&dpID=41ITY6JY0RL&ref=plSrch). I also have one rainbird pop up impact sprinkler for near the patio because I wanted the easy access to adjust the water diffuser pin.

All the piping I am using is this flexible poly pipe. It's very strong, and I liked it because I could be confident that any leaks or problems would be coming from known connections instead of a random joint in the middle of the yard. https://m.lowes.com/pd/ADS-3-4-in-x-100-ft-100-PSI-Plastic-Coil-Pipe/3514714

From the valve timers, I will have about a 3 foot section going into a valve box located right below. I will have to modify the valve box to accommodate 8 hoses going in (wife wasn't thrilled about that part of the set up)

Inside the valve box, I will have a 90 degree connection where the line from the timer is separate from the lines that go into the yard to the heads. I figure something may happen to the exposed pipe through wear or whatever and this will give it some flexibility should it get disturbed. All of the connections are barb fittings going into the poly pipe and secured in place (doesn't leak without them it's so tight, just making sure) with these clamps I got from Home Depot.

One of the big keys is using a lot of thread tape on every connection. I got the thicker kind. I've tested it out and both series of heads gives me about 38 foot coverage when run one at a time.

I can tell you one mistake I made, instead of renting a trench digger I decided I would save a few bucks and just get a tench shovel. Oh well.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Nice job so far BAF!!! For those hose connections at the sprinkler head, all I do is heat the hose up with a butane torch and then slide it onto the barbed fitting. Might save you some hassle from tightening all those hose clamps.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

That's not a bad idea. Cost is probably about the same. Does part of the pipe melt into the fitting or what? I was hoping for some flexibility in replacing the hoses and connections near the valves, that's why I had them separated, however I've tried removing those barbed connections from the pipe and it's extremely difficult. Can you work the torch to be able to remove them as well without destroying the connection fitting?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Bunnysarefat said:


> That's not a bad idea. Cost is probably about the same. Does part of the pipe melt into the fitting or what? I was hoping for some flexibility in replacing the hoses and connections near the valves, that's why I had them separated, however I've tried removing those barbed connections from the pipe and it's extremely difficult. Can you work the torch to be able to remove them as well without destroying the connection fitting?


I just heat the tubing until it gets soft and then slide it on. The only downside is that if you need to replace the hose or fitting, you will need to cut the hose at the fitting and then slice the pipe that is still on the fitting with a razor(box cutter) and it will come right off. Just make sure you have enough extra pipe to reconnect or you can get a two sided barbed fitting to extend the hose. Does all that make sense?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Yes it makes sense. I've tried to remove one fitting so far, just using my hands it doesn't move 1 millimeter. I ended up cutting the pipe like you said, but I slightly damaged the barb in the process, although probably not damaging the integrity of the fitting overall.


----------



## tigertailbell

I use the 1/2" "swing" pipe with the green stripe. I like your creativity. I'm surprised that you can't get enough flow/pressure to run at least 2 of those heads. . 
Do yourself a favor and drop the $100 to rent trencher from home depot. Digging 8" trenches by hand is for the birds.


----------



## J_nick

tigertailbell said:


> I use the 1/2" "swing" pipe with the green stripe. I like your creativity. I'm surprised that you can't get enough flow/pressure to run at least 2 of those heads. .
> Do yourself a favor and drop the $100 to rent trencher from home depot. Digging 8" trenches by hand is for the birds.


+4

1. I also used 1/2" swing pipe works great.
2. What size nozzles are installed that you can only run one at a time.
3. Trenchers all the way
4. I dug 100ish feet of my irrigation by hand and got a trencher for the other 900 feet. Refer to #3


----------



## Bunnysarefat

So I tried running my 5000 rotar with the 3gpm nozzle and my maxi paw pop up impact with the middle factory nozzle and one would basically not even pop up fully. I did a really crappy test, I basically tested one on an 80 foot line and the other on a 20 foot line and of course the 80 foot line got no pressure. I guess i had assumed it would be inadequate and this little demonstration was just my minimal attempt to at least say I tried. I was previously able to run two sprinklers at the same time and get a decent range on both of them. I have decent water pressure, between 60-70 psi with no flow.

I have about 160 feet to go and yes, I'm an idiot, I'm getting the trencher.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Good luck on this project and using the trencher. Make sure that all your utilities are marked or that you know where they are at, I would hate for you to cut something your not suppose to.

Sounds like you should have gotten a 1" irrigation meter for this project, it would have allowed for many more heads. But if this all works out for you then, it doesn't really matter


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Yeah, I'm willing to spend money but I'm not trying to just absolutely blow out the budget where I don't have to. I think this system will be adequate, I would have liked to have 10 heads but 8 should work. The system will be technically expandable if I need to. But after all, this is supposed to be TifTuf, right? Hoping I won't have to be running this thing constantly.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sprinkler system is completed. I just need to modify the valve box to fit around the mess of connections. The trenches were filled in about 5 or 6 days ago. I still haven't gotten any rain in almost a month so I still have settling to occur from the grading work I had done, as well these trenches now.

Spent today picking up rocks, including a monsterous 80ish pound piece of concrete I found about .25 inches below ground in a random spot near the middle of the yard. Not something I enjoyed.

I also got out the torch and torched some of the dead grass. Such satisfaction hearing those seeds pop from that dirty rescuegrass.

One of the main things I've been doing is leveling just using a spray nozzle shooting out a jet of water. I just get the area wet and shoot the dirt where I want it to go. It's getting me pretty decent results but it does take so much time. My kids have forgotten who their dad is because I'm out there laying down in the dirt, slowly moving and smoothing little bumps in the dirt. It works ok, the best part is that the rocks all come to the surface that way... can't wait to get this grass in but I want to be satisfied that I did as much as I reasonably could to smooth out all the edges, given I will have a sloped yard regardless, I want the back half to be as flat as I can without messing up the drainage.


----------



## Redtenchu

Bunnysarefat said:


> ...One of the main things I've been doing is leveling just using a spray nozzle shooting out a jet of water. I just get the area wet and shoot the dirt where I want it to go. It's getting me pretty decent results but it does take so much time....


That's how I leveled my lawn of the first couple seasons. Works well, if you have the time!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Looking great!!! Real interested in this tiftuf


----------



## Bunnysarefat

After dozens and dozens of hours over the last two weeks trying to fine tune the grade and fix up the edges, I'm just about ready to give everybody what they came here to see; good strong turf grass goodness.

I have my target sod date of June 3rd, with June 5th as my backup date.

I've done about as much as I can with getting it level using the tools I have, and only bringing in a few hundred pounds of soil amendments for certain key spots. Between the bobcat grade-job I had done a month ago to the trenches from the sprinkler system, I'm just going to have to deal with whatever settling comes. I can't wait any longer. I never thought I'd get bored of working in the yard but this sucks.

And what's with all the rocks in the ground? Seriously. All these sea shells and stuff in the ground and and no ocean within 250 miles, it's like the worst of both worlds.

So the bad news is that I will have to cut rotary for probably the first year+, my mower goes down to 1.25. The back half of the yard isn't as flat as it looks, I have to keep this kind of V-shape or U-shape for drainage. There's also some serious optical illusions when looking at my backyard with the fence sloping hard and the crest of the hill reletively flat. That's for another season, after the goods are in. 

Solution I came up with for the sprinkler control center using what I had laying around. It's just going to be a birthmark for now and I'll just ask people not to stare at it until I revisit it next year.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks awesome!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

dfw_pilot said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk

Look fwd to future feedback. Hope you have help in early June...expect sore knees, back etc.

I dropped by SuperSod in Atlanta to a)look at their sample plots b) look at their British reels (Alliet?) they distribute. There was one section of grass unlabeled - looked great, softer than any Bermuda I've walked on. After inquiring, it was TifTuff. el jefe said it wasn't meant for or maybe bred for, sub 1" cutting. Fwiw - I haven't validated the claim.

Tituff is widely available in the metro, even depot sells poorly kept pieces. I'm sure most customers aren't aware of it so it can't be demand driven....yet. I'm such a geek I may buy a piece or 2 and strategically place in declining/bare spots w/in HOA lawn as a test (before I get on the board and redo frontage in emerald/zeon  )


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Yeah, I'm not sure about being bred for 1 inch and above. Of course it's easy to find conflicting information online. I've seen that about .5 to 1.25 more or less is where it likes to be. That makes the most sense to me considering what they market it for (lots of athletic fields) and it's pedigree and source. 
Would be a drag if it likes to be taller because we were planning on playing on this bad boy. It's interesting, I know someone who has what appears to be tifway, and I swear it's like 3-3.5 inches and it looks amazing for about half the growing season. Can't walk in it of course :lol: but I think Bermuda adapts to what you do to it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I'm doing the finishing touch ups before the big day, and I'm really not happy with some of the slope on the front half of the lawn, the part that slopes up towards the back of the lawn.

Having it all as bare dirt for a while, watering it, and letting it dry, it seems that either some of my soil conditioning treatments are working, or the soil doesn't contain as much clay as I thought in the majority of the lawn.

Is there any danger to adding an inch or two here and there of sand before I lay the sod down? 


The slope on the right side just does not match the left side as much as I'd like. Seems too much to overcome with sand toppings after the sod is already laid and adding more dirt is so difficult because it takes forever to settle.


----------



## jayhawk

Throwing out ideas: walk behind asphalt roller at sunbelt rental? (No settling time) how many inches are we thinking?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

My yard is own giant optical illusion when trying to create symmetry. It has just become apparent that there is a hard transition in the middle of the yard from X degree slope to Y degree. I just want to smooth out the transition. Maybe 3-5 inches. The area is maybe 600+- sq feet I want to alter. It looks like more dirt than is readily available in the area.

I've never used an asphalt roller, I just wonder, the slope is somewhat significant in this area. I'd have to go lateral with it, and I don't even know how that would work trying to flatten something that looks like this \ ..not that dramatic a slope of course.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sod staples? Yea or nay? I've got about a 15 degree slope in the steepest part of the yard, but about 3500k is sloped between 8-15 degrees. Sod staples seem like a beat down. Do I need [email protected]


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> Sod staples? Yea or nay? I've got about a 15 degree slope in the steepest part of the yard, but about 3500k is sloped between 8-15 degrees. Sod staples seem like a beat down. Do I need them?


Tough call. I know they serve a purpose, but I would hate to find one with a reel mower somewhere down the road. I would wait it out - you can always put a few in later if strong storms enter the forecast before the sod takes root. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I placed my order today for delivery on June 10. $150 per pallet at 450 sq. feet before taxes and delivery. Had to move it back due to weather uncertainty over the weekend and I need it to be dry to ensure their forks can deliver it to my backyard. It ended up being 5000 sq feet after I measured more precisely and subtracted areas from under trees where it's unlikely to thrive.

I can also confirm a previous poster's reports that this grass is extremely soft. The place I ordered from had a small sample plot (cut between 1/2 and 3/4) of tiftuf, as well as common and 419. In terms of softness, the 419 was closer to the common than the tiftuf was to the 419. I was very impressed. Almost went with tifsport but didn't think I could get it to an appropriate height for several years with leveling. The water savings is really just an afterthought. This is kind of anecdotal, but the green color of 419 and tiftuf were extremely similar. I had read conflicting information on tiftuf's color. However, I'm red/green color blind so maybe I'm not the best judge, but they were both much darker than common.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sod staples? Yea or nay? I've got about a 15 degree slope in the steepest part of the yard, but about 3500k is sloped between 8-15 degrees. Sod staples seem like a beat down. Do I need them?
> 
> 
> 
> Tough call. I know they serve a purpose, but I would hate to find one with a reel mower somewhere down the road. I would wait it out - you can always put a few in later if strong storms enter the forecast before the sod takes root. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Couldn't you use the Plastic stakes they make for landscape fabric? That way if you do miss one after the sod has rooted it's just plastic and should do A LOT less damage if any to a reel.


----------



## j4c11

I went back to SiteOne today for another bottle of Moisture Manager and took a few more pictures of the TifTuf. Many seedheads, but I liked the color.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

j4c11 said:


> I went back to SiteOne today for another bottle of Moisture Manager and took a few more pictures of the TifTuf. Many seedheads, but I liked the color.


Thank you for those. That looks a little lighter green than the small plot I saw, but I know that trait is a little malleable. I was shocked to learn I didn't take a photo at the time, I thought I had.

How about this, do most grass providers provide some kind of paperwork certifying the grass you are getting is authentic and the grass you paid for? There are two listed suppliers of TifTif on Tiftuftexas.com, I called both for a quote and both said they don't provide any kind of paperwork with the grass. I thought that was odd but they are both listed as suppliers and they had the marketing material at the store.

Anyways, I just went ahead and got 5 yards of this sand/compost (75/25) mix. I just wanted more flexibility on being able to level little bumps that are not even perceptible in photographs. I've been busting my butt out here trying to get everything perfect in time for Saturday. I couldn't get a real solid feel for how this sand will go with my soil from reading online, so I just figured screw it, I'm going to do it. Tired of playing around with this dirt that is too difficult to move on its own. After getting it and seeing it up close, I'm very confident it's going to work really well. They called it "coushin sand" for the internet person who's curious reading this in 2029. I did about 3 yards today (wheeled from driveway to backyard) and I feel pretty good except for the sunburn.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Bunnysarefat said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to SiteOne today for another bottle of Moisture Manager and took a few more pictures of the TifTuf. Many seedheads, but I liked the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for those. That looks a little lighter green than the small plot I saw, but I know that trait is a little malleable. I was shocked to learn I didn't take a photo at the time, I thought I had.
> 
> How about this, do most grass providers provide some kind of paperwork certifying the grass you are getting is authentic and the grass you paid for? There are two listed suppliers of TifTif on Tiftuftexas.com, I called both for a quote and both said they don't provide any kind of paperwork with the grass. I thought that was odd but they are both listed as suppliers and they had the marketing material at the store.
> 
> Anyways, I just went ahead and got 5 yards of this sand/compost (75/25) mix. I just wanted more flexibility on being able to level little bumps that are not even perceptible in photographs. I've been busting my butt out here trying to get everything perfect in time for Saturday. I couldn't get a real solid feel for how this sand will go with my soil from reading online, so I just figured screw it, I'm going to do it. Tired of playing around with this dirt that is too difficult to move on its own. After getting it and seeing it up close, I'm very confident it's going to work really well. They called it "coushin sand" for the internet person who's curious reading this in 2029. I did about 3 yards today (wheeled from driveway to backyard) and I feel pretty good except for the sunburn.
Click to expand...

I also got two fertilizers, a 0-46-0 and a 0-0-50. Supppse I'll water these in before the big day. Thinking about a nitrogen as well but was thinking about just blowing the whole yard out with a ton of Milorganite considering my soil is so low in iron.


----------



## Ware

Looks very smooth! Do you know what type fork lift they will use? I had some 1-ton bags of sand placed in different locations on my lawn the first time I leveled, and the 3-wheeled "donkey" they used left some ruts - even with dry ground. That said, you may consider either saving some of that topdressing material or have some more on standby to fill any ruts they may leave.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

That's a good idea. This is what they have pictured on their website.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, same thing they used for my big bags of sand. It didn't rut the yard per se, but it did leave some depressions that needed to be filled/raised. YMMV, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## tigertailbell

I put out 18 pallets of tiftuf last week- by far the nicest Bermuda I have ever dealt with. What we for from the farm was mowed at .5" and I can tell you it has much tighter and finer blades than tifway or tifgrand. I will try to post a picture later. 
I think you will be very happy


----------



## Redtenchu

tigertailbell said:


> I put out 18 pallets of tiftuf last week- by far the nicest Bermuda I have ever dealt with. What we for from the farm was mowed at .5" and I can tell you it has much tighter and finer blades than tifway or tifgrand. I will try to post a picture later.
> I think you will be very happy


Did you lay the tiftuf at your home? Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

It's raining today.. what a disaster. I just got off the phone with the grass dealer, I'm just going to go ahead and do it. We maybe will get .6 inches today. Should be stopping soon. I'm just going to deal with whatever problems arise as they come. There's a 20% chance it's a disaster but I've waited so many months for this, tomorrow it's going down.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Bunnysarefat said:


> There's a 20% chance it's a disaster...


There was also a 20% chance for rain today. I'm currently showing 1.4" and rising.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ok, I panicked and canceled tomorrow. Rescheduled delivery for Tuesday. The risk was just too great. If they have to leave the pallets in the street because it's too muddy I'm screwed. It's already iffy with a slight Left-Right slope on the path they have to take the grass, if it's muddy too then they certainly wouldn't do it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I want everyone on TLF to know I walked around today feeling like my dog died after having to push the sod date back again. Just look at the view I'm going to have to enjoy this good sweet Bermuda. (Yes I need to rip down that spare patio cover)


If I have to push the date back one more time I'm deleting my account, hiring a lawn service and purposefully making my yard look like this.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Well this seems like a major disaster. When it rained about an inch on Friday, my sand and compost mix and it's smoothness was pretty much wiped out by the natural erosion of the rain. The nice mix of sand and compost has separated, with the wood and organic material mostly coming to the surface and sand compacting underneath. I am trying to get it back to how it was using the drag mat with some weights on top, but it is slow going. Wondering if a power rake rental would break it up and re-mix it a bit..

One of the main problems is that the erosion created these water pathways, and since the bark and stuff has floated to the top, as I use the drag mat the crevices are filled immediately with the bark. I have some of the sand mix left over but not a lot. Fortunately only the sloped part of the yard has this problem but there is a lot of work to do before the sod comes tomorrow. 



There was a 0% chance of rain about 5 days out from this rain event.


----------



## j4c11

When is the sod going down?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Tomorrow. I'm just going to beast it and use the sand/compost I have left to try and get it back to where it was. Delivery should be sometime in the morning.


----------



## j4c11

Yep, good enough, better than 99.9% of sod prep out there. Can't wait to see the pictures tomorrow. That Bermuda is going to take off in no time. You got a greens mower yet? :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Haha, I bought our first mower a year ago, a rotary. I've been dying to get into lawn care but hadn't had the need to research and learn until we actually had a lawn. I mentioned the possibility of getting a new mower and I swear I saw steam coming from my wife's ears.


----------



## j4c11

Bunnysarefat said:


> Haha, I bought our first mower a year ago, a rotary. I've been dying to get into lawn care but hadn't had the need to research and learn until we actually had a lawn. I mentioned the possibility of getting a new mower and I swear I saw steam coming from my wife's ears.


You must be new to marriage. If you want to get anything done, you do it first, ask for forgiveness later :lol:


----------



## tigertailbell

This is 10 days after installing. It's a friend of mine.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Yikes.. looks pretty good for 10 days. Well, I think I mostly salvaged the work I did. Just beasted it last night to get the smooth back. The big question mark today remains will they be able to get the pallets into my backyard or will I be carrying it piece by piece from the street. Either way I'm going to love it because I know the end result. Of course I will be posting updates and pics today.


----------



## Ware

Good luck today!


----------



## J_nick

Good luck BAF! If you end up having to carry them one of these would be a back saver


----------



## j4c11

I'm excited waiting for your sod, can't even imagine how pumped you are to see all that work pay off 



Ware said:


> Good luck today!


Dude you have to do something about that grey spec by the leg in your avatar, I almost scraped a hole in my monitor thinking it was dirt :lol:


----------



## J_nick

j4c11 said:


> Dude you have to do something about that grey spec by the leg in your avatar, I almost scraped a hole in my monitor thinking it was dirt :lol:


I think it's the trademark symbol.


----------



## Bunnysarefat




----------



## Ware

Nice! Do you have help?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Haha, well, I had plenty of help on Saturday. I've put the call out today and have a few people lined up, one of them is like 13, one is my wife... maybe when people get off work they will have it in their heart to swing by. If not, obviously as a member of TLF I'm going to relish every minute of this. The guy unloading said "I've never had anyone say they were excited about 12 pallets of grass before."


----------



## Tellycoleman

Nice!!!
Are you going to roll it afterwards.
Take it from me a 13 year old in 2017 is equal to a half a person maybe even 1/4th of a person.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bunnysarefat said:


> Haha, well, I had plenty of help on Saturday. I've put the call out today and have a few people lined up, one of them is like 13, one is my wife... maybe when people get off work they will have it in their heart to swing by. If not, obviously as a member of TLF I'm going to relish every minute of this. The guy unloading said "I've never had anyone say they were excited about 12 pallets of grass before."


If I lived just an hour away, I would have volunteered to help. Good luck!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Iriasj2009 said:


> If I lived just an hour away, I would have volunteered to help. Good luck!


Same. But sadly, I'm 8,125 miles from my house.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Wow, today is blistering hot. 91 but feels like 99.. last Saturday sure would have been better. Pro Tip: run the sprinklers as you are laying it. It feels amazing.

Haha yes the 13 started out good but he's already getting sloppy. Now he's about -.2 persons helping.

I don't think I'm going to roll it. I'm just trying to be like a hawk and make sure it's good as it's laid. But despite my best efforts pre sod, only a large amount of sand is going to make it smooth.

Does anyone know if rolling is like, the bees knees and a must-do? Seems like for my yard it's not really a big deal.


----------



## J_nick

I think rolling would be beneficial. It will ensure the bottom of the sod is pressed firmly against the ground and it will smooth it out a little better.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Like you said, as you lay it make sure you set it correctly and step on it. I had mine rolled after irrigating it heavily and it seemed to smooth it out. You should be fine without rolling it tho. Many contractors don't roll it and just toss it in place and it comes in fine.


----------



## mrigney

I rolled the Celebration I installed a couple of weeks ago. Not sure if I noticed a difference in levelness/smoothness. I did it mainly for root contact. Figure I'll be top dressing with sand next summer anyway to smooth things out


----------



## SGrabs33

It looks great, congrats on finally getting it started!


----------



## tigertailbell

I think rolling is huge- I do it 1x as soon as the grass goes down (this ensures that you have good soil contact which keeps it from getting dry). Then as you're able to back off the water (so it's not too soft), I roll it slowly in several directions. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Well everything has turned out great so far.. except... I committed the unforgivable sin of, being 1 pallet short. Maybe 1.5. I'll have to look at my map (clearly a poor map) but I guess I'll be fishing around to see if anyone has an extra pallet tomorrow. I am off work but tomorrow but totally beaten by all that work today. I'm greatful for the help I had today, had maybe 6 or 7 at once, but it was like a few women, a 70 year old man and a couple high school kids. Not exactly pros :roll: so I'll be skimming it over the next 24 hours trying to fix some weird underolls and such.

That's actually only the second time I've laid sod, and unlike the other time I did it, in 12 pallets I didn't see a single weed in any piece of grass. I assume that's how it should be an usually is, but not the case the other time I did this.

I ended up laying down 4 bags of Milo, 5-2-0 (1 more didn't get put down for whatever reason) 50 lbs of pot ash (0-0-50) and 11 lbs of phosphate (0-46-0) right before the sod was laid.

Very happy with the quality and overall freshness of the grass. More pics soon. Still not sure about rolling, will decide tomorrow.


----------



## mrigney

Looks great! Can't wait to see it progress. I was a half pallet short on my sod 2.5 weeks ago...took the last few pieces and plugged the last 150 sq ft. Oops. So I feel your pain there!


----------



## Ware

Wow, congrats! That was big job!


----------



## Redtenchu

Congratulations!


----------



## MrMeaner

very nice - keep up with the watering schedule and you be mowing in no time!!


----------



## booneatl

Nice job!! I would definetely roll.........the first time you mow you will wish you had. I did 12 pallets at my old house and regretted not rolling it when I started to mow. You can roll a few days later - after you've had time to recover.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I did end up getting a roller. It did help. It didn't aesthetically change the appearance, there was a good amount of variation in the thickness of the sod, but as a previous poster pointed out, I know this will help with mowing in the short term because I saw it flatten sections out as I went over them.

I got another pallet yesterday, getting the final one today if everything goes as planned. Sprinklers are working very well so far.

First picture is before rolling. Second picture is the area at the top of the hill in the yard after rolling.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Just posting a few close ups of some of the good looking pieces of turf 4 days after install. I know if you're interested in a grass and thinking about buying it, it can be hard to find good pictures online for comparison. I got this grass from Brokers Grass in Carrollton and I'm really happy with how fresh it was and how it's doing.


----------



## Spammage

I've got a few plugs of tiftuf growing, and I'm going to tell you that it will darken a little once rooted. I really think you will be happy with your selection. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Day after vs Day 6. Perfect Bermuda weather and I didn't even have to water today, we had nearly an inch of rain at about 9-10am.


----------



## J_nick

Looking good! It didn't take long for the color to come back :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

Wish I knew about your project, I would have gladly come by to help out haha. Got any updated pics?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

It's all going great. After messing around with the HOC for a few weeks, I've decided to keep it at 1.5 inch for the rest of the year I have new Craigslist McLane but can't sand until next year. Very happy with the grass so far. Currently trying to stretch out the irrigation. As you know, we've gotten plenty of rain the last 10 days for Bermuda but I'm going to try and see how long it can go without showing stress.








Runners


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Any reason not to apply Prodiamine WDG in the next few weeks for this grass' first winter? Sod laid on June 13th.

Seems like the safe move is to wait until the spring but the last thing I want is to be raped with poa annua in December...

Precautions from the label include:

"To avoid turfgrass injury, do not apply to newly set sod until the sod has rooted and exposed edges have filled in."

"May be used on newly sprigged or plugged Bermudagrass at rates not to exceed 0.80 lb./A (0.30 oz./1000 sq. ft.). Newly sprigged or plugged Bermudagrass stolon rooting may be temporarily retarded."


----------



## dfw_pilot

Speaking of our National Debt, I'd opt for putting down the Prodiamine as your yard looks more than able to handle it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Just to update on the grass and an issue that had been raised... Coming up on 3 months next week since the sod was laid, myself and another member had commented on the number of seed heads the grass was putting up.. Well, after time passing and getting the grass a bit more established, feeding it and getting a feel for what it likes and lowering the cutting height from 2.2 inches to 1.5 inches, the number of seed heads that appear between mowings has reduced 95+%. I assume most of it was because of the stress of transplant, and somehwhat because the HOC was too tall. Anyways, just clearing that up. Doesn't appear to be an issue and don't foresee it being one going forward.


----------



## Txmx583

dfw_pilot said:


> Speaking of our National Debt, I'd opt for putting down the Prodiamine as your yard looks more than able to handle it.


When do you start with pre emergent typically? I've never used any before.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Late Feb and early Sept.


----------



## Txmx583

dfw_pilot said:


> Late Feb and early Sept.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## MsTin

Yeah totally looks good! I live near Joe Pool Lake and probably have around the same soil as you do. I am looking to level the lawn next spring after I try to fix some problems with the current one. But I am definitely interested in your progress and how it looks afterwards!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

MsTin said:


> Yeah totally looks good! I live near Joe Pool Lake and probably have around the same soil as you do. I am looking to level the lawn next spring after I try to fix some problems with the current one. But I am definitely interested in your progress and how it looks afterwards!


Thanks! Yes, I've seen your problems. You've got some work to do.. but, at least you've still got a beautiful house overlooking the lake!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ok, I'll get right to it. You can find my entries from last year herehttps://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=243where I installed irrigation in the back yard, as well as 6.5k sq ft. of TifTuf bermuda. I have an unknown variety of St. Augustine in the front yard and west side of the house.



Today I reassembled my homemade irrigation system, improving the spacing and adding another connecter for my planned expansion for the system to cover the west side of the house. Gave me some trouble but I got er done right before sundown.



As the St. Augustine begins to green up, it looks like my winter application of my glyphosate/DMSO cocktail was a little too hot. I painted it on, being careful to only get the dwarf mondograss I was targeting (which never goes dormant.) The good news is, the mondograss looks to be dead of death. But I now have 3 pretty bad spots in my lawn. The spot is much bigger than the application was so that's troubling. There's a touch of green in there, but not much. There's another larger spot and one smaller than this. There's also a large patch of thick mondograss I didn't attempt to kill until I saw how these results went.

I'm also having severe mole problems in the front. Like devastating. I have two traps, killed one mole already but I am having a hell of a time killing this bastard. It's much harder to see the tunnels in this lumpy front yard than the back, and the grass layer is so thick I'm just guessing when I lay the trap over a tunnel.


----------



## Guest

Bunny, it might be worthwhile to try some milkyspore to get rid of the moles common food- grubs. I helped my father do this with his yard to control moles and it's done well. His yard was overrun with them, but so far we've done 2 years worth now and they haven't been back.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

firefighter11 said:


> Bunny, it might be worthwhile to try some milkyspore to get rid of the moles common food- grubs. I helped my father do this with his yard to control moles and it's done well. His yard was overrun with them, but so far we've done 2 years worth now and they haven't been back.


Thanks for the tip. I hadn't thought of that. I will definity dig up a few spots and check for grubs first because I'm not entirely sure there are a lot of grubs there. What I think, as was the case in the backyard where there was almost no grubs I know for certain, I think they're chowing down on the insane earthworm population. I'll look into this.


----------



## Ware

You hear a lot about getting rid of the grubs to get rid of the moles, but this paper from the U of A discusses why some of the most popular folk remedies, scare devices, and repellents are ineffective. Regarding grub control, they say:

_*Chemical Grub Control*
Many sources recommend using grub control as a means to control moles. Since moles eat approximately 62 percent of their body weight daily, this seems reasonable. However, while it is true that moles eat grubs, they also eat worms and other invertebrates; therefore, grub control alone will likely be ineffective...

Grub control chemicals may have an effect on the number of moles a site may feed, but it is ineffective in eliminating moles from a landscape. Anecdotal evidence suggests visible mole damage may increase as a mole hunts more vigorously to replace part of its diet. Therefore, grub control chemicals should be applied to a landscape to control grubs and not moles._​


----------



## Davie_Gravy

Bunnysarefat said:


> The good news is, the mondograss looks to be dead of death.


fellow P1?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Davie_Gravy said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is, the mondograss looks to be dead of death.
> 
> 
> 
> fellow P1?
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Had to take my reel to the shop today. She was running a little strange and then just died. Worked on it a couple hours before I threw in the towel. I'm not qualified to take a carburetor completely apart, although I'm not entirely sure that's even it. I am very emotionally fragile right now, they said 2-3 weeks until she's back. As soon as she gets back, it will be scalp and sand level time. But until then..all I have is my rotary and these forums.


----------



## pennstater2005

Are you still having mole issues?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

pennstater2005 said:


> Are you still having mole issues?


Yes. In front in the St. Augustine. It has slowed down a bit but they have done serious damage. I have two scissor traps but I can't seem to catch this one. I believe I am down to only 1 mole right now.


----------



## pennstater2005

Bunnysarefat said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still having mole issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. In front in the St. Augustine. It has slowed down a bit but they have done serious damage. I have two scissor traps but I can't seem to catch this one. I believe I am down to only 1 mole right now.
Click to expand...

Good luck! I had a serious problem for a couple years. Fingers crossed, haven't had any for the last few now. I stumbled upon a thread at ATY where a gentleman was using the Trapline mole traps and that was my saving grace. Sold in a pair, go directly in the tunnel, one facing each direction. The most recent one I got was in a neighbors yard.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I use these ones. They are made in China, which is not ideal but whatever. They work fine. Caught several no problem. You just have to find the active tunnel, which has been a problem lately. It's harder to see the tunnels in the tall st. Augustine in the shade, and this mole makes all these dummy tunnels that they never use again.


----------



## pennstater2005

I actually the Victor out o sight but never got very good with it. I know what you mean by dummy tunnels. They're so varied and some are super short and go nowhere. Good luck with that last SOB!


----------



## wardconnor

I hear you on your temporary loss on the reel mower. It's hard I know. It's like losing a good friend. Good things will come from the separation. Hang in there.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Very rough start for my St. Augustine this year. A few winter weeds, but they're weak and will be easily knocked out soon. My main problems are the front and middle.

In the front I've got extreme mole damage combined with soggy soil. There's a spring under the hill I live on and apparently it's just kind of wet this time of year. I know I've dug and hit groundwater at very shallow depths. Neighbor tells me it's just like this in the springtime, seems like it wasn't as bad last year. Combine all that with the sun position this time of year and the front is slow to come out of dormancy.

The Middle is where I went to battle with the mondo grass when the St. A was (kind of) dormant. I carefully painted the glyphosate/DMSO mix and it just torched the entire area. Just a tiny bit of grass peaking through in isolated patches and on the edges of the Great Big Patch. This stuff has spread wildly over the last two years and I had to do something.

I have read online that MSM may be effective in killing it? There is some good grass underneath so it's worth a shot. If that doesn't work after a few applications, I might nuke the whole area and plug it from the side yard plugs when it gets warmer. My only concern is it will be so slow to spread I'm sure. As a wise woman once said, ain't nobody got time fo dat. 


Tiftuf is looking amazing. 90% greened up. 100% in most of the yard. Long but amazing. Spot sprayed some weeds around the edges with a MSM/quinchlorac mix at the proper spot rate.

Planning for some DIY concrete work in first part of May. Planning to get some mason sand for that project so I'm just going buy 10 yards and throw a few tons on the lawn. Should be fun.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hate to break it to you, but you're going to have to dig out the mondo grass. It's glyphosate resistant. Looks like you've got your work cut out for you with all that sand in the future!


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> Hate to break it to you, but you're going to have to dig out the mondo grass. It's glyphosate resistant. Looks like you've got your work cut out for you with all that sand in the future!


You tried 2,4-d or dicamba on it?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> Hate to break it to you, but you're going to have to dig out the mondo grass. It's glyphosate resistant. Looks like you've got your work cut out for you with all that sand in the future!


Are you positive of this? Do you have firsthand experience with it? The painting I did seemed to kill some patches of it straight to hell. Whenever I try and research herbicides and mondo grass most of the information is from the angle of the mondo grass being the desired cultivar and not the pest that it is.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but you're going to have to dig out the mondo grass. It's glyphosate resistant. Looks like you've got your work cut out for you with all that sand in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> You tried 2,4-d or dicamba on it?
Click to expand...

I haven't. If I go to heavy on those I fear it would damage the St. Augustine. She's a sensitive gal.


----------



## Movingshrub

I had some mondo grass that I had a hard time killing. Try brushing it on


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bunnysarefat said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but you're going to have to dig out the mondo grass. It's glyphosate resistant a PITA to get rid of. Looks like you've got your work cut out for you with all that sand in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you positive of this? Do you have firsthand experience with it? The painting I did seemed to kill some patches of it straight to hell. Whenever I try and research herbicides and mondo grass most of the information is from the angle of the mondo grass being the desired cultivar and not the pest that it is.
Click to expand...

Disregard my comment. I've edited for clarity.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Bermuda is on cruise control. No problems only fun. Really happy with how it responded to the ammonium sulfate (.85lbs N /1k) on 3/20.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Ware

+1, looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Wow that looks great!


----------



## Greendoc

Now that is a lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Looks awesome man, I can't wait for full greenup here. The big question is, did he make the goal?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sprayed the mondograss today after my public declraation of jihad against it. Hit it with .05oz/gallon MSM spiked with 2% DMSO(why not) and NIS, no idea what will happen but it's crazy enough it just might work.

Also sprayed mostly rescuegrass and some type of broadleaf that seems to always show up with full strength Atrazine which I mixed with MSM at the same rate as above. Never tried both those at once, MSM is just so cheap per app, figured I'd try.

*this was in the St. Augustine!

Also, I hit the areas of the St. Augustine that have common Bermuda mixed in to see if I'm able to get any suppression this year. It's pretty isolated and not noticeable, unless you're someone who's on TLF everyday. Then you will probably notice it. So we'll see. Not thinking it will work wonders just hoping to knock it back.


----------



## Movingshrub

I am very eager to know what takes care of the mondo grass. I've tried multiple glyphosate apps. I had success hand brushing on 2,4-d and triclopyr but hoping to find something that is safe to spray in a bermuda lawn.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> I am very eager to know what takes care of the mondo grass. I've tried multiple glyphosate apps. I had success hand brushing on 2,4-d and triclopyr but hoping to find something that is safe to spray in a bermuda lawn.


Do the plants you paint with glyphosate die and they just shoot up new growth nearby or do the plants not die at all?


----------



## Movingshrub

Mine didn't die as all. I dig up everything I could tried to spray new growth. The stuff i hand brushed with the other chemical died by I have way more than I want to brush. I will probably try spraying with the same chemical and see how that goes. I also have some fusillade that I am going to try.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> Mine didn't die as all. I dig up everything I could tried to spray new growth. The stuff i hand brushed with the other chemical died by I have way more than I want to brush. I will probably try spraying with the same chemical and see how that goes. I also have some fusillade that I am going to try.


I painted mine with a 20% glyphosate mix (50/50 concentrate to water) with 3% DMSO and they died straight to hell. But it somehow killed all the grass around it even though it was somewhat dormant and I was careful about painting it on there. So it can be killed but I am uncertain if some of the new growth I see is from the same nexus as the group I killed.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Helplessly watching it grow past 1 inch with still no ETA on the reel. Should have just figured it out myself. 

Hit her with the rotary yesterday. 

The great divide.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

That's a solid domination line fo' sho.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> That's a solid domination line fo' sho.


Those are both my grasses. I am planning to get rid of the st. Augustine there at some point but there is another divide on the other side of the house that will probably stay.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Update on the MSM/DMSO treatment of the mondograss patch. 9 days out from treatment and results are interesting. There has definitely been a discoloration of the mondograss, a lightening of the leaves, especially the younger growth. It has also severely stunted any new growth, whereas before it was growing much faster than the St. Augustine at this time. The St. Augustine growth has actually been strong and it has started to gain ground even though it's still growing slowly right now. I wasn't expecting a miracle fix but promising initial results for this invasive plant.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I've got a lot of concrete work upcoming in conjunction with my lawn leveling. First thing is I'm going to create an edge here on the patio to make a grass ramp somewhat equal to the slope grade and get rid of this awkward corner. I imagine a smooth ramp up the lawn here. I was thinking I'll do this section and create a tiny piece on the end that goes all the way down to the ground. Never done anything like this before so somewhat nervous. Got a few rebars in there, as you can see, for reinforcement. I don't think my drill bit is long enough to go all the way through the back side of the patio. After this, I will resurface the patio and this new section to something smoother. Any tips would be graciously accepted!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I would caution you to consider the ramifications of putting a ramp onto your porch when rainfall comes down the hill, without considering where that rainfall is going to go.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> I would caution you to consider the ramifications of putting a ramp onto your porch when rainfall comes down the hill, without considering where that rainfall is going to go.


Thanks @Colonel K0rn, I'm not an expert but I do work in water utilities so water is always top of mind for me. It is a little uncertain how this will change the drainage of the area, but I do think I see how the water will move after this change. If a problem arises, I do have previous experience in creating successful drainage solutions. But this is something I will look at again to be sure, thanks.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Concrete attempt was a total disaster. Back to the drawing board with all that. Learned a lot but I've got some guys with some experience I'm going to hit up for help.

Other than that, here's a pic of the magical TifTuf roots. :thumbup:


Who said prodiamine causes pruning


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I might ride up there and take some plugs


----------



## Kicker

Colonel K0rn said:


> I might ride up there and take some plugs


you'd have to beat me to it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Reel is back. Sand leveling in the next 14 days. Stay tuned.


----------



## Kicker

Bunnysarefat said:


> Reel is back. Sand leveling in the next 14 days. Stay tuned.


I'm interested in where you're getting your sand from. I've got quotes from DFW Stone Supply (Lewisville) for $40/yd $75 delivery fee


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Kicker said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel is back. Sand leveling in the next 14 days. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in where you're getting your sand from. I've got quotes from DFW Stone Supply (Lewisville) for $40/yd $75 delivery fee
Click to expand...

Best quote I have is from Lowrey Sand and Gravel. Quote I got originally was 9 yards for 350 delivered for mason sand. I'll probably get 10 though. Looking to get a few more quotes.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

SA update. Between my battle with the mondo grass and the extensive mole damage, it's been a rough start this year.

You can see there are still dead spots where my glphyosate painting when the grass was dormant got way out of control. Everywhere I carefully painted on a 21% glyphosate mix, a massive dead spot is what I got once the grass came out of its dormancy (yes I know SA doesn't really go fully dormant.) I've put some plugs in the bigger areas but might take a few more months to fill those spots back in, these areas are nearly 100% filtered sun.

The mondograss continues to hardly grow at all and look weird after the MSM/DMSO application. St. Augustine in that area is doing very well despite the treatment. I'm considering another treatment because it can't look any worse. Might as well see if it will finish it off.

The front half of the yard is suffering from being thinned out from mole damage that was terrible. Happened seemingly so fast and I was so busy with other things, didn't think it could get this bad. Also some chlorosis which I think is mainly PH related. I put down some ammonium sulfate tonight to try and address that. I put down this fancy fert about a month ago with all these different kinds of Nitrogen + iron but I don't think any of the iron was taken up because the PH hadn't been prepped. Rookie mistake I guess.




The back of the yard gets maybe 5-6 hours of direct sunlight per day and it looks great. Super thick and no problems.


Took this photo of the Bermuda last week. This is injury from my spot spraying with MSM/quinchlorac. Both were mixed at full strength together. While most of the weeds I hit were torched, the turf discoloration was pretty bad and it has persisted. I can't recommend this mix. Probably the damn quinchlorac.

Aeration and Sand leveling aim is for this Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## Greendoc

High rates of MSM are dangerous as well. Think long term stunting. I hope you do not have any nearby trees that you like. MSM is normally used to kill trees. That happens at a rate of 1-2 oz per acre. Not hard to get up to 1-2 oz per acre when spot spraying.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Greendoc said:


> High rates of MSM are dangerous as well. Think long term stunting. I hope you do not have any nearby trees that you like. MSM is normally used to kill trees. That happens at a rate of 1-2 oz per acre. Not hard to get up to 1-2 oz per acre when spot spraying.


This mondograss is basically at the base of a great oak tree. Would hate for something to happen to it. The leaves are very high up, is it absorbed through the ground?


----------



## Greendoc

Yes it is. I also do chemical vegetation management in non crop and unplanted areas. 1-2 oz per acre means that no trees or vines take root in a treated area for at least a year. Existing trees or vines hit with that spray are also dead. This is in a region where tree seedlings will germinate 365 days a year. Under a tree, I would rather use 2,4-D or even Triclopyr. It is tough on the St Augustine, I know, but small amounts of MSM have dropped oak trees. Before it gets too hot, I would even try Dismiss on the Mondo. I remember the trials done with Dismiss on Mondo as a selective weed control for removing sedges from a mondo planting. Mondo was torched too much to make it a commercially used weed control in Mondo.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ok, I've got 9 yards of sand scheduled to be delivered Monday before noon. I plan to scalp, possibly Sunday, aerate first thing in the morning on Monday, remove the cores and lay the sand down. I've got a 50lb bag of urea on deck as well.

Since everyone's going crazy with their YouTube channels, I think I am going to take it to the next level and live stream this historic leveling event. Because why not?


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> ...Since everyone's going crazy with their YouTube channels, I think I am going to take it to the next level and live stream this historic leveling event. Because why not?


YES!


----------



## Suaverc118

Bunnysarefat said:


> Ok, I've got 9 yards of sand scheduled to be delivered Monday before noon. I plan to scalp, possibly Sunday, aerate first thing in the morning on Monday, remove the cores and lay the sand down. I've got a 50lb bag of urea on deck as well.
> 
> Since everyone's going crazy with their YouTube channels, I think I am going to take it to the next level and live stream this historic leveling event. Because why not?


Yes 2!!


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Since everyone's going crazy with their YouTube channels, I think I am going to take it to the next level and live stream this historic leveling event. Because why not?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
Click to expand...

So a four hour live stream of you using a shovel, wheel barrow, and pulling a drag mat? You're young and fit; if you go shirtless, I'm sure you can monetize that on some cam streaming website. You might even pay for your materials that way.


----------



## Movingshrub

Bunnysarefat said:


> Ok, I've got 9 yards of sand scheduled to be delivered Monday before noon. I plan to scalp, possibly Sunday, aerate first thing in the morning on Monday, remove the cores and lay the sand down. I've got a 50lb bag of urea on deck as well.
> 
> Since everyone's going crazy with their YouTube channels, I think I am going to take it to the next level and live stream this historic leveling event. Because why not?


Are you aerating as preventative maintenance or as a corrective action?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got 9 yards of sand scheduled to be delivered Monday before noon. I plan to scalp, possibly Sunday, aerate first thing in the morning on Monday, remove the cores and lay the sand down. I've got a 50lb bag of urea on deck as well.
> 
> Since everyone's going crazy with their YouTube channels, I think I am going to take it to the next level and live stream this historic leveling event. Because why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aerating as preventative maintenance or as a corrective action?
Click to expand...

You know I was kind of doing it just because I thought that's the best thing to do. So preventative maintenance. I had a few doubts today about it, because I was thinking that all those holes might take up a lot of extra sand and I'll have less to use for actual leveling. I even have some areas in the front that could use some sand. So I was thinking maybe it's not worth the trouble, grass seems fine now, but right now I think I'm still going to go ahead and do it. Renting the aerator and it's only $38 to rent for 4 hours so it couldn't be any easier.


----------



## Movingshrub

Makes sense to me. I was wondering if the 9 yards was going to be enough with your leveling project plus the aeration holes but sounds like you already considered that.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Live


----------



## Tellycoleman

watching


----------



## SGrabs33

Tellycoleman said:


> watching


Me too. Man, raking cores is no fun. I think he has been doing that for atleast an hour :roll:


----------



## Tellycoleman

SGrabs33 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> watching
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Man, raking cores is no fun. I think he has been doing that for atleast an hour :roll:
Click to expand...

He needs help. Or a lawn vacuum.
I think he took a water break


----------



## SGrabs33

Tellycoleman said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> watching
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Man, raking cores is no fun. I think he has been doing that for atleast an hour :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs help. Or a lawn vacuum.
> I think he took a water break
Click to expand...

My Stihl BR600 made quick work of it for me.


----------



## Gibby

​Longs pants and long sleeves? it is 82 degrees there... I would be sweating like a stuck pig


----------



## Llano Estacado

Took a swing at something... :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Yeah it's hot.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

who did you order the sand through?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Davie_Gravy said:


> who did you order the sand through?


Lowrey sand and gravel. 9 yards mason for 350.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Gibby said:


> Longs pants and long sleeves? it is 82 degrees there... I would be sweating like a stuck pig


Yeah shirt is coming off soon. No **** but need some sunscreen on


----------



## Llano Estacado

Get you a wide brim straw hat to protect the ears! I recently started wearing one, I call it my old man hat.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Bunnysarefat said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longs pants and long sleeves? it is 82 degrees there... I would be sweating like a stuck pig
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shirt is coming off soon. No **** but need some sunscreen on
Click to expand...

You post this and your viewer count went up! :lol:


----------



## TigerinFL

i'd just bust up those cores with either a rotary or a drag mat .... but that's me.


----------



## TigerinFL

and he's officially topless now :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Shirt might go back on this sun is too intense.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Cores are up. Sand time.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

UV index is sitting at 10 right now. Brutal. Just like Spinal Tap, I believe the scale goes to 11.


----------



## Movingshrub

TigerinFL said:


> and he's officially topless now :lol:


Called it.


----------



## Movingshrub

That stuff is hard work. Can't view the video at work. Are you using a drag mag?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> That stuff is hard work. Can't view the video at work. Are you using a drag mag?


I will. But I have the big pile in the driveway which is about 200 feet from the back of the backyard fence. Right now I'm just moving it one pile at a time into spots around the yard. Then I will rake it a bit then drag mat. At least the big pile in the front is in the shade.


----------



## TigerinFL

my legs are getting cramps just watching you go up that hill


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I am taking a strategic break. It hurts so good, like running the Boston marathon for the first time, but I've still got a lot more to move.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Made a good dent in it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

link down


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hey was able to tune in!


----------



## Movingshrub

Nice wheelbarrow, especially the sticker.


----------



## Txag12

I wish you luck! Watching you move it up that incline with a wheelbarrow was painful. I'd be surprised if you're able to get out of bed tomorrow!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Txag12 said:


> I wish you luck! Watching you move it up that incline with a wheelbarrow was painful. I'd be surprised if you're able to get out of bed tomorrow!


I was barely able to get up from the break I took mid-day. But I'm excited thinking about the end result so that kept me going.


----------



## Movingshrub

Bunnysarefat said:


> But I'm excited thinking about the end result so that kept me going.


Pretty sure that quote captures the sentiment of all of us here on TLF.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Ware

It's totally worth it. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

Got any still images from yesterday's fun day?


----------



## Davie_Gravy

Bunnysarefat said:


> Davie_Gravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who did you order the sand through?
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrey sand and gravel. 9 yards mason for 350.
Click to expand...

interesting. Keith at that place quoted me $45/yd + $110 delivery + tax 8%...I need to ask him to requote. if you paid $350 for all of that delivered and quality mason sand...


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Davie_Gravy said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davie_Gravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who did you order the sand through?
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrey sand and gravel. 9 yards mason for 350.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting. Keith at that place quoted me $45/yd + $110 delivery + tax 8%...I need to ask him to requote. if you paid $350 for all of that delivered and quality mason sand...
Click to expand...

Yeah dunno man. I said it was for lawn leveling. Like I said, they gave me 2 quotes so maybe you can haggle.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Alan said:


> Got any still images from yesterday's fun day?


No I don't. Just of the pile in the front. It was so hot I was dying. Taking photos was last thing on my mind, the stream was trouble enough. 

Weather is much nicer today. Nice breeze, low humidity. About to bust out the drag mat.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Pretty happy with the results. Biggest mistake I made was my piles dumped from the wheelbarrow were too big. Made it more difficult because the piles set overnight and they had like pulled moisture out of the ground so the bottom was cakey and hard to spread. It dried out but took several hours. 
What I have left. There's some spots in the back I didn't quite hit adequatly but I wanted to see what some water would do first. 

Dead.

I'm also announcing my plan this summer to try and cut back on my irrigation to .74" per week to test the magical tiftuf legend and see if it's legit. I think the marketing says it can go to as low as .62". I'll probably start this in August though tbh.


----------



## Alan

You sir are a champion.


----------



## Movingshrub

Bunnysarefat said:


> I think the marketing says it can go to as low as .62".


Where did you see that? Did the marketing material indicate what time of year, i.e. is that 0.62" of water per week in April or 0.62" of water per week in July?


----------



## Suaverc118

Congrats to you and can't wait to see how this turns out. I plan on doing the same in 2 weeks, but not sure if I should do a sand/soil combo or just sand.


----------



## raldridge2315

Suaverc118 said:


> Congrats to you and can't wait to see how this turns out. I plan on doing the same in 2 weeks, but not sure if I should do a sand/soil combo or just sand.


Just sand. Adding soil is just trouble.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the marketing says it can go to as low as .62".
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see that? Did the marketing material indicate what time of year, i.e. is that 0.62" of water per week in April or 0.62" of water per week in July?
Click to expand...

I've seen "38% less water" so I figure if 1 inch is the standard then .62 would be 38% less. I'm making some assumptions here admittedly.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

raldridge2315 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you and can't wait to see how this turns out. I plan on doing the same in 2 weeks, but not sure if I should do a sand/soil combo or just sand.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sand. Adding soil is just trouble.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Alan

How's this looking @Bunnysarefat ?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Alan said:


> How's this looking @Bunnysarefat ?


5 days out, looking better than I expected at this time. I've watered twice. Could use a good rain but I can only hope.


----------



## Ware

It's looking really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TigerinFL

that has to be pretty satisfying to sit back and remember all that hard work is beginning to pay off.


----------



## Alan

Ware said:


> It's looking really good. :thumbsup:


+1. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

St. Aug continues to just be weird. Although it's getting better. The MSM treated mondograss has completely stopped growing. It's blowing my mind. Other people have to be struggling with this invasive grass, now or in the future, so I will continue to update on this problem area.

I've also got very strange growing patterns in the lawn. Some patches in the St. Augustine are showing almost no vertical growth. Most of it is growing at a fast rate after fertilization but with these two extremes, it's making my lawn look weird for sure. A little yellowing as well one some of this new growth, I just assume add iron and back off on N to fix that but open to suggestions.


St. Augustine starting to out compete stunted mondograss.


Patch with no vertical growth. Otherwise looks ok.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Front and back have been hit with PGR now. Updating with these pics today to try and get those LOTM votes. The St. Augustine is looking better. Pic was to illustrate the kind of sun it gets that works well for it.


----------



## TigerinFL

looks amazing! great job.


----------



## Movingshrub

Killing it. Keep it up.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

16 days since sand leveling. Possibly the best it's ever looked. At some point I've got to stop obsessing about the grass and move on to some other landscape endeavors.




Would really like to use my remaining sand to work on this area.


----------



## bauc54

@Bunnysarefat this looks awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

St. Augustine starting to look much more respectable but a long ways to go. Cutting at 4.25" and starting to get some pretty good yellowing again. Going to hit it hard with some foliar iron in the next 24 hours. My gut tells me and based on some grey leaf spot I've seen appear is that I can't really push any more nitrogen at this time.

Can see the yellowing and also in the bottom left is the giant patch of mondograss that has been totally stunted and has not grown at all since I sprayed MSM a few months ago. The St. Augustine is growing up through it and you almost can't see it from the street. Progress and recovery is slow with this grass in filtered sun and I'm open to suggestions on how to take it to the next level.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Although the first picture was taken at 11:30am (overcast) and the second in the evening, here's a 4-5 day before/after of foliar iron and PGR. I think there's a slight improvement but still not where I want it. Need to put down some Milo even though I'm mad at them for changing the formula on me.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Meh. I'll compare next week.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Just want everyone to know I'm facing a double blitzkrieg pincer attack from the mole army right now. Victory shall be mine.

Also I've got a reward out for a hit on whatever did this dastardly deed.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Seriously how is this possible? How is it possible to dig a line like this and not push up the dirt under the trap?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bunnysarefat said:


> Seriously how is this possible? How is it possible to dig a line like this and not push up the dirt under the trap?


 :shock: I try to take the trap when it's set, and the safety is on, and make sure that the jaws are able to close without dirt in their way. Also, step on the tunnel just to the left and the right of the trap so the bugger has to burrow through it again. Don't feel bad, I've got 3 traps out in different areas of the yard and the bastards keep making new runs, and I can't find the main run for them. I've had one set for a week along the side of the house with nothin'. Sure as I take it up, it'll come back through.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously how is this possible? How is it possible to dig a line like this and not push up the dirt under the trap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: I try to take the trap when it's set, and the safety is on, and make sure that the jaws are able to close without dirt in their way. Also, step on the tunnel just to the left and the right of the trap so the bugger has to burrow through it again. Don't feel bad, I've got 3 traps out in different areas of the yard and the bastards keep making new runs, and I can't find the main run for them. I've had one set for a week along the side of the house with nothin'. Sure as I take it up, it'll come back through.
Click to expand...

Second time he's been through that run. I swished the whole thing before I set the trap. My first few traps last year were easy catches but they seem to have adapted and are now invincible.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bunnysarefat said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously how is this possible? How is it possible to dig a line like this and not push up the dirt under the trap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: I try to take the trap when it's set, and the safety is on, and make sure that the jaws are able to close without dirt in their way. Also, step on the tunnel just to the left and the right of the trap so the bugger has to burrow through it again. Don't feel bad, I've got 3 traps out in different areas of the yard and the bastards keep making new runs, and I can't find the main run for them. I've had one set for a week along the side of the house with nothin'. Sure as I take it up, it'll come back through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second time he's been through that run. I swished the whole thing before I set the trap. My first few traps last year were easy catches but they seem to have adapted and are now invincible.
Click to expand...

You know what that means, right? Time to put another trap in the run!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sprayed PGR @ .23oz. This time I added DTPA iron chelate @ 1.7oz/1k with .1 lbs nitrogen /1k added to the mix. I used urea for the nitrogen. After about 30 hours, I can see a deeper green coming along. Hoping it continues to green up, we've got a big party next week in the back yard so it's like the super bowl of lawn care.

Today I hit the st. Augustine with about the same, .2oz /1k PGR and 2oz /1k of iron with the urea at the same rate. We'll see.


----------



## Kicker

Bunnysarefat said:


> Sprayed PGR @ .23oz. This time I added DTPA iron chelate @ 1.7oz/1k with .1 lbs nitrogen /1k added to the mix. I used urea for the nitrogen. After about 30 hours, I can see a deeper green coming along. Hoping it continues to green up, we've got a big party next week in the back yard so it's like the super bowl of lawn care.
> 
> Today I hit the st. Augustine with about the same, .2oz /1k PGR and 2oz /1k of iron with the urea at the same rate. We'll see.


@Bunnysarefat

where did you source your tiftuf sod?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Someone asked me about the Mondo grass so I thought I'd give an update on the St.A.

Overall it's looking OK. I haven't had time to do a whole lot the last few months. The areas that I accidentally killed off have filled in, but as you can see they still look a little low. Overall, the yard looks ok from the street but it's a mess with the mole damage that has caused an unreal amount of unevenness. The tall grass hides it though.

So late winter (I think?)I did one application of MSM at label rate with an NIS, spiked with DMSO at 1% of the total volume. Don't know if the dmso was necessary but it did a number on the mondograss.

The mondograss seems to be either dead or just about dead. There are some green leafs left in it, but mostly it's this weird yellow/brown color. Since I first sprayed it I have not see 1 millimeter of vertical growth from the mondo grass so it can't be doing that well. I got nervous to make another app due to its proximity to a tree. Maybe in the winter if it looks like it's spreading again because that's when I see it spread the most.


Close up of the mondo. Amazingly the St. A never showed any signs of stress whatsoever from the MSM, even though it wasn't fully dormant at the time I sprayed.


The St.A grows up through the mondo but the mondo never grows. This area is so shaded that the grass is extremely slow to thicken. Thankfully it looks ok from the street.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Insane overcast so of course some photos had to be taken.


Front yard has now fully recovered finally from the glyphosate mishap against the mondograss.


The MSM application was a total success and the Mondo grass appears to be totally dead. Once again for the eternal records, I used MSM at spot rate, 1% DMSO by volume, and a surfactant. Grass was mostly dormant but the patches that weren't dormant were totally unharmed.


Back is just about recovered from another scalp I did about 2 weeks ago.


It's rumored I've takne a shop vac to those crape flowers from time to time.


Cutting these uneven edges at 1.75 with rotary. Look good from afar I think. I'm amazed at how far the bermuda has spread under this tree and remained thick.


----------



## adgattoni

Lookin' good! Is this at 0.68" water per week like you mentioned trying? I'm contemplating installing tiftuf sod at my new house. Just curious if it really lives up to the hype of needing less water.


----------



## Stellar P

Bunnysarefat said:


> Insane overcast so of course some photos had to be taken.
> 
> 
> Front yard has now fully recovered finally from the glyphosate mishap against the mondograss.
> 
> 
> The MSM application was a total success and the Mondo grass appears to be totally dead. Once again for the eternal records, I used MSM at spot rate, 1% DMSO by volume, and a surfactant. Grass was mostly dormant but the patches that weren't dormant were totally unharmed.
> 
> 
> Back is just about recovered from another scalp I did about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> It's rumored I've takne a shop vac to those crape flowers from time to time.
> 
> 
> Cutting these uneven edges at 1.75 with rotary. Look good from afar I think. I'm amazed at how far the bermuda has spread under this tree and remained thick.


 :thumbup: you're killing it man!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

adgattoni said:


> Lookin' good! Is this at 0.68" water per week like you mentioned trying? I'm contemplating installing tiftuf sod at my new house. Just curious if it really lives up to the hype of needing less water.


Sorry, I'm just now seeing this. This month we have gotten about 10 inches of rain so that plan hasn't been realized. I really haven't gotten to implement this plan being so busy with very young kids, I kept letting it get too long and needing to scalp and then having to water more..


----------



## Bunnysarefat

We've had so much rain the past 30 days.. over 8 inches this week. The black slime mold or whatever is just totally out of control. Nothing really I can do and I don't feel like buying some fungicides not knowing if it will work. Some parts look ok (the slope) some parts not so much. But at least we got this sweet jungle gym. I'll just take the loss and regroup for next year! 






St Augustine is doing pretty good. Still think I saw a less quality grass without milo this year. Pgr was pretty good though.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

And with that, for 2019 I just sprayed prodiamine and ordered a little something


----------



## Ware

Welcome back @Bunnysarefat - let me know if you would like me to merge the 3 threads. You could edit the original title. Totally up to you though.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ware said:


> Welcome back @Bunnysarefat - let me know if you would like me to merge the 3 threads. You could edit the original title. Totally up to you though.


Yes, please. That would be great. Thank you!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ware said:


> Welcome back @Bunnysarefat - let me know if you would like me to merge the 3 threads. You could edit the original title. Totally up to you though.


And it's great to be back. It's been a busy year!


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> Yes, please. That would be great. Thank you!


Done. You should be able to edit the original title if you wish.


----------



## Movingshrub

Bunnysarefat said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back @Bunnysarefat - let me know if you would like me to merge the 3 threads. You could edit the original title. Totally up to you though.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's great to be back. It's been a busy year! Another baby showed up last year, but none for this year so I've got lawn goals to achieve!
Click to expand...

Glad to see you are back. Hope you and the family are going well.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

gtg


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Had what I believe is our last freeze last night. Gave a pre-scalp scalp today.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Gearing up for another year. I need a soil test but don't want to pay for one. We'll see.


----------



## Kicker

that tiftuf is greening up nice. way more green % then what i've currently got with 419.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Bunnysarefat said:


> tigertailbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to hear more about your irrigation plans. What heads do you plan on using ? I assume 5000 series or similar? You plan on having 2 zones?
> 
> 
> 
> So my irrigation system is something I came up with after a good amount of research, but mostly just hours and hours of thinking about how I could make this work. I got some ideas from people online here and there, but I never thought any of the ones I saw were any good.
> 
> So here's what I was working with to start, I had a standard garden hose hookup in the backyard coming off a 1/2 inch pipe literally free floating sticking out of the ground in the backyard. There is an isolation valve to this line in the front yard's single garden hose hookup.
> 
> I started by stripping off whatever connections were installed on the half inch line in the backyard, anchored it to the house and extended it, taking a 90 degree path along the house where it transitions from a 1/2 inch to a 3/4 inch. I put a garden hose hookup, followed by a backflow preventor, followed by two additional garden hose hookup's about 14 inches apart.
> 
> For the connections on the 1/2 inch line and the transition to 3/4, I used the SharkBite push-to-connect fittings I got from Home Depot. I know these work well because my first attempt (fail) at a more simple design used one of these fittings and it didn't leak despite not being anchored to the wall.
> 
> Because this entire system does bottleneck down at that 1/2 inch pipe, I figured I could probably only run one head at a time. My tests on this theory, although not perfect tests they were not promising at all that I could run two at once.
> 
> I had purchased an orbit valve timer from one of the box stores. I was real skeptical but it had like a 5 or 7 year warranty so I figured I'd try it out. To my surprise, it worked perfectly. A slight loss in pressure but as long as you use thread tape the connections are solid. However, that timer was limited in that I couldn't use all 4 valves independently, only 3. So I purchased two Melnor timers from Amazon which have 4 valves each that can run independently.
> 
> Yes, I am using the Rainbird 5000 series for 7 of the 8 heads (this one with the different nozzles for all of them https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FLRT7ZQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1493947706&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=rainbird+5000&dpPl=1&dpID=41ITY6JY0RL&ref=plSrch). I also have one rainbird pop up impact sprinkler for near the patio because I wanted the easy access to adjust the water diffuser pin.
> 
> All the piping I am using is this flexible poly pipe. It's very strong, and I liked it because I could be confident that any leaks or problems would be coming from known connections instead of a random joint in the middle of the yard. https://m.lowes.com/pd/ADS-3-4-in-x-100-ft-100-PSI-Plastic-Coil-Pipe/3514714
> 
> From the valve timers, I will have about a 3 foot section going into a valve box located right below. I will have to modify the valve box to accommodate 8 hoses going in (wife wasn't thrilled about that part of the set up)
> 
> Inside the valve box, I will have a 90 degree connection where the line from the timer is separate from the lines that go into the yard to the heads. I figure something may happen to the exposed pipe through wear or whatever and this will give it some flexibility should it get disturbed. All of the connections are barb fittings going into the poly pipe and secured in place (doesn't leak without them it's so tight, just making sure) with these clamps I got from Home Depot.
> 
> One of the big keys is using a lot of thread tape on every connection. I got the thicker kind. I've tested it out and both series of heads gives me about 38 foot coverage when run one at a time.
> 
> I can tell you one mistake I made, instead of renting a trench digger I decided I would save a few bucks and just get a tench shovel. I did about 120 feet today and the back part of the yard was brutal. Oh well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Been dealing with this weird problem that popped up. Couldn't quite pinpoint exactly what caused it. It was either, an uneven application of PGR, uneven surface and cutting too low for my mower, or something else. Basically it seemed like the grass was laying and growing flat in some areas and standing up straight in others. I just decided to let the PGR wear off and cut 1 notch higher while increasing the dilution of my PGR in the future.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Discovered with reel roller I can mow horizontally, which with the stock wheels resulted in a really bad cut. I think adding that is final cut angle that was previously unavailable will go a long way in the lawn's look.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Got a new sprayer. It was a very tough choice but I ended up going with the Chapin 63924 24v battery sprayer. Even though the straps look pretty bad, it was made in USA and when you say you're America First you have live it! &#127482;&#127480;

I also hooked up with this guy at church, he's like from Taiwan or something, but he's a turfgrass guy getting his master's from Oklahoma State, I guess finishing up his degree working at a local golf course. But he suggested my irregular growing patterns were irrigation related. We went over my irrigation schedule and how my DIY system works and I've made some adjustments based on his theory. I'll be darned but I think he was right. I've seen some improvement, but I've also not been using PGR due to sprayer issues. Excited to get back on the PGR bus that's for sure.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

So I dealt with 2 moles and a repeat visitor to the lawn in the last month. The moles were uncatchable, setting off the traps at least 3 times but never being caught.

Had no idea initially what was digging in the lawn. I thought something going after the moles since it was in the same areas. Son said he saw a "big Rollie pollie with a tail" in the lawn at about 7am. So I deduced it was an armadillo attack.






Retaining wall and side of house project under way tho




Clearly there's a party going on in my yard every night.

Armadillo came several nights. I put out a camera to try and see when it came. Only saw some other animals with it. Apparently with no dog you get the animal kingdom chilling in your yard.

Basically I woke up a few mornings at 4am to go look back there. After 3 nights I confronted the armadillo, chased it around the yard yelling at it and throwing tennis balls at it, it never came back after that.

With the moles I finally just flooded out the tunnels with a hose. Watching very carefully you can find the moles eventually if the grass is short. One came up the other jury stuck its nose out but I saw it move enough to find it. Grass in this area is trashed and ground is all screwed up. Won't be fixed until next year.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Latest section of my DIY sprinkler design is complete at this point. Works well. I did 2 lines with 3 heads each. Could have done 1 line with 6 heads of them and been fine, I think. Oh well, better safe than have to do it all over again. Works well.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I am starting to suspect this area that I sodded in October was not with Tiftuf. My only hope is it's extra dark green due to the high Milo load before laying the sod, but the blades simply look like a different cultivar to me. So I'm mentally preparing to have to do the work to get this corrected soon 😡


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Also, haven't done a soil test since 2017. Not looking good. No wonder grass looked dull last year.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Chillen at 11/16".

Put down 13-13-13 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Movingshrub

Grass is looking good there. I'm surprised you didn't get input to get your pH closer to 6.5. Did you end up putting down any all purpose?


----------



## Movingshrub

Bunnysarefat said:


> I am starting to suspect this area that I sodded in October was not with Tiftuf. My only hope is it's extra dark green due to the high Milo load before laying the sod, but the blades simply look like a different cultivar to me. So I'm mentally preparing to have to do the work to get this corrected soon 😡


Call the sod farm and see if it's certified Tiftuf. As I'm sure you have noticed, tiftuf tends to have more that lime green color than the dark green color.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Movingshrub said:


> Grass is looking good there. I'm surprised you didn't get input to get your pH closer to 6.5. Did you end up putting down any all purpose?


I think lowering soil Ph is a little harder than raising it. I think sulfur is the main go-to. Supposedly I'm at the high end, but I remember reading some white papers showing that bermuda can take much higher levels of sulfur than I have. Don't have them at the moment.

I put down a 15-5-10 I believe. I found myself pressed up against an upcoming rain that I really wanted to use to water in the fert, so I just used what I could easily find. I've found a great looking iron supplement at SiteOne I've been eyeing called iron plus. Really excited to try it out. https://biofeed.com/golf-landscaping/iron-plus/?doing_wp_cron=1588735373.5478410720825195312500


----------



## FATC1TY

Does your TifTuf yellow a bit with PGR? How's the recovery and growth?

First time using it on mine and it's a little angry looking but, I've been throwing the feature iron on it monthly (second app, 1st with PGR).


----------



## Bunnysarefat

FATC1TY said:


> Does your TifTuf yellow a bit with PGR? How's the recovery and growth?
> 
> First time using it on mine and it's a little angry looking but, I've been throwing the feature iron on it monthly (second app, 1st with PGR).


I've always had great growth suppression. I've never had an issue with yellowing, but if I dose too high I've had issues with the tips being burned. Most of the time, I've added an iron supplement a well. Recovery from damage does seem to be slowed, without PGR recovery with this grass is incredible.

Generally, I find the PGR just makes the grass look "dull" for lack of a better word. Based on a recent soil test, I think it was a macro nutrient issue. But I believe @Movingshrub had observed something similar in regards to the grass not really popping like it does absent suppression. I'm still not giving up on PGR by any means and will continue to try and dial in the dose and get the nutrients balanced.


----------



## FATC1TY

Bunnysarefat said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your TifTuf yellow a bit with PGR? How's the recovery and growth?
> 
> First time using it on mine and it's a little angry looking but, I've been throwing the feature iron on it monthly (second app, 1st with PGR).
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had great growth suppression. I've never had an issue with yellowing, but if I dose too high I've had issues with the tips being burned. Most of the time, I've added an iron supplement a well. Recovery from damage does seem to be slowed, without PGR recovery with this grass is incredible.
> 
> Generally, I find the PGR just makes the grass look "dull" for lack of a better word. Based on a recent soil test, I think it was a macro nutrient issue. But I believe @Movingshrub had observed something similar in regards to the grass not really popping like it does absent suppression. I'm still not giving up on PGR by any means and will continue to try and dial in the dose and get the nutrients balanced.
Click to expand...

Thanks!!

I agree- cut short, and with PGR, it doesn't look bad, just missing that pop or luster. The iron is without a doubt loved by TifTuf.

Great looking yard by the way.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

This frog lives in this tiftuf


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Also, the company sold me the celebration instead of tiftuf agreed to refund me my money. So that makes me feel better. I continue to be angry every time I look at it. I'm color blind, but I'm not *that* color blind.


----------

